

Importance of Having Emergency Fund - silfora
http://www.401ksource.info/blog/624326-the-crucial-importance-of-having-emergency-fund/
These days, anyone can't make sure that they won’t lose their work, obtain robbed, or perhaps have to change their roof? Because of this, it’s so vital that you have an emergency fund put aside. That is funds you may get your hands on instantly.
======
cperciva
_These days, anyone can't make sure that they won’t lose their work, obtain
robbed, or perhaps have to change their roof?_

Obtain robbed? Seriously?

